
Getting Out of JavaScript Fatigue – React Edition - eskimobloood
http://www.code-experience.com/getting-out-of-javascript-fatigue/
======
je42
a nice technique is also the ostrich technique: ignore the community for a
couple of months, check in, evaluate the latest developments; pick the ones
that makes sense; then ignore the community again. ;)

